
Inspiring: Local Uber Driver Makes $100k a Year Driving 84 Hours a Week - deegles
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/z3e983/inspiring-local-uber-driver-makes-dollar100k-a-year-driving-84-hours-a-week
======
stevenalowe
How is an 84-hour work week “inspiring”?

